# Temp Res to Perm Res Visa Qualifications



## Stevenjb (Dec 10, 2017)

After one has expired the Temp Res visa my understanding is that one qualifies for a Perm Res visa. Question: currently does one have to meet the financial requirements for the Perm Res visa during the process, or is that requirement already satisfied due to the previous holding of the Temp Res visa? 

Sent from my KFFOWI using Tapatalk


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

Stevenjb said:


> After one has expired the Temp Res visa my understanding is that one qualifies for a Perm Res visa. Question: currently does one have to meet the financial requirements for the Perm Res visa during the process, or is that requirement already satisfied due to the previous holding of the Temp Res visa?
> 
> Sent from my KFFOWI using Tapatalk


After 4 years as a RT you have to apply for a Residente Permanente visa/card with no proof of financial solvency or leave Mexico. If you only have 1 year on a RT card then you can renew it for 1,2, or 3 years more 30 days before it´s expiration date with no proof of financial solvency.


----------



## Stevenjb (Dec 10, 2017)

AlanMexicali said:


> After 4 years as a RT you have to apply for a Residente Permanente visa/card with no proof of financial solvency or leave Mexico. If you only have 1 year on a RT card then you can renew it for 1,2, or 3 years more 30 days before it´s expiration date with no proof of financial solvency.


AlanMexicali thank you for your awesome response. I have a follow up question: If the RT is up to 4-years extension, how does one get to 'after' 4-years to apply for a Residente Permanente visa/card?

Posted from Android using Tapatalk


----------



## Zorro2017 (Jan 9, 2017)

I was told to show up 30 days prior to the expiration of my temporary resident card to receive my permanent visa.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Zorro2017 said:


> I was told to show up 30 days prior to the expiration of my temporary resident card to receive my permanent visa.


To receive it or to start the paperwork?


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Zorro2017 said:


> I was told to show up 30 days prior to the expiration of my temporary resident card to receive my permanent visa.


You actually must show up to apply for Residente Permanente, and the tramite process may take a couple of months to complete, but no financial proofs are required. You will need current proof of residence, CURP, Passport, current visa, and the usual fees for the process, which they will inform you about.
Receiving the Residente Permanente card is a wonderful feeling; knowing that you will never have to renew again, can come and to at will, etc. You can even proceed to naturalization, if you wish, in a few years more.


----------



## eastwind (Jun 18, 2016)

As I understand it, the only difference in the requirements for extending the RT (during the first 4 years) and changing it to an RP (at the end of 4 years) is that the RP requires you to have a CURP but no financial solvency requirements. (To extend an RT for up to 3 years you don't need a CURP but you do have to show financial requirements).

To the list of requirements RVGRGINGO posted, you need to hand in your current RT card, and I think for both applications you also have to have a cover letter requesting the change (RP) or extension (RT), in Spanish of course, to go along with your application form. 

The first visit to INM you can come empty handed and simply ask what you'll need, and they will give you a written list of requirements and a form letter template to help you with the letter. At least the Cancun office does that. As long as you get all the requirements together and get your application accepted by the time the RT runs out, you're good. When they accept your application they give you a piece of paper with the application number on it, and that's your proof of immigration status document until the process completes (taking the place of the RT you handed in - but you can't leave the country with that piece of paper).

Getting a CURP may be done for you along the way by your INM office automatically, or it may require a separate application on your part, depending on which office you use. You can wait to get one until you need it for something, but it may take a week to get.


----------



## Zorro2017 (Jan 9, 2017)

Isla Verde said:


> To receive it or to start the paperwork?


To start the paperwork.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

You get a CURP from INM with a RT or RP and it usually is on your RT or RP card on front and says CURP. If the INM office didn´t do that ask them to give you your CURP alpha numeric number and they will give it to you for free. They do not specifically need a CURP to process applications and there is only the one time financial solvency proof required at a Mx. Consulate to get the first year RT visa/card and when renewing no financial solvency proof but INM might/will ask for 3 to 6 months of bank statements and when I asked why several times they said we want to see how you pay your expenses but no minumum deposit is needed so no financial solvency involved in RT renewals or changing after the reqired time to a RP. I changed to RP with a cover letter after getting a 2 year RT being married to a Mexican National with no financial solvency proof inside Mexico handing in a 180 day FMM tourist card and they asked for 3 months of bank statements with no minumum required. I have helped 7 friends when first getting and then renewing their 1 year RT and one going from RT to RP and no minumum deposit required on bank statements was what they said everytime.

I also suggest every Expat that hasn´t already done so go to the Seguro Popular and sign up.


----------



## eastwind (Jun 18, 2016)

When I got my first 1 year RT at the Cancun office, after they finally handed me the card, I asked about a CURP and they gave me a little piece of paper with a web site on it and shooed me away. The web site is how you find out your CURP if you have one but have forgotten it. It never returned one for me, so I assume I never really got one in the first place. It wasn't on the RT card. I assume the Cancun office doesn't do anything extra it doesn't absolutely need to do.

I am headed back there Wednesday to (hopefully) pick up my 3 year extension RT so we'll see again what happens with respect to a CURP. But I haven't needed one for anything, so I haven't pressed the issue other than asking the one time and trying the web site a few times.


----------



## Stevenjb (Dec 10, 2017)

This information was _informative_ - thanks everyone. 

Posted from Android using Tapatalk


----------

